# dépoitrailler



## giuseppegg

Bonsoir, auriez-vous des suggestions pour rendre d'une manière intéressante le mot "dépoitrailler" dans une page sur l'aquarelle? Il s'agit d'une métaphore hardie; j'y vois une image (déshabiller), mais je me trompe peutêtre, parce que les dictionnaires donnent aussi d'autres (rares) références ('depoitrailler un poulet', par exemple): l'auteur (qui aime faire des aquarelles bien plus que des gouaches) dit: "[...] jeter [les couleurs] comme des appâts, comme révélateurs, comme masse à dépoitrailler"; il faut aussi ajouter qu'il est question, dans le même passage, que les couleurs ont été comparées à des poissons... merci à tous, j'attends vos suggestions, ggg


----------



## héé

appâts, poissons... masse à démêler ?


----------



## matoupaschat

À part que les "appâts" sont aussi bien les esches (sur les hameçons ou qu'on lance dans l'eau pour attirer les poissons) que les attraits extérieurs d'une femme, plus spécialement la poitrine, aussi écrits "appas", et donc que l'auteur joue, comme toujours, sur les mots en dépoitraillant/révélant ces masses colorées, je ne vois pas quoi chercher d'autre...
Ciao GGG.


----------



## héé

"jeter [les couleurs] comme des appâts, comme révélateurs, comme masse à dépoitrailler"  .... comme masse dont il faut faire surgir le sujet (en cas d'Art figuratif)


----------



## giuseppegg

Quel cauchemar! J'avais à l'esprit le sens de 'vers, boules de pain [et similia] qu'on place sur les hameçons etc.'; un sens lié à poissons etc. Mais là je vois qu'il y a en effet un jeu que je n'avais pas du tout saisi! Très bien; c'est amusant, mais presque impossible à rendre en italien; je vais m'y mettre... GGG / PS: en italien on utilise le mot français (appâts) pour indiquer les atouts, tout ce qui attire et seduit ou provoque dans une femme ou un homme, et l'allusion est bien evidemment au champ que tu évoques; merci bien, Matoupaschat; merci bien héhé (l'idée de 'démêler'); merci à tous, ggg


----------



## héé

N'oublions pas que l'aquarelle ne se travaille pas comme la gouache ou l'huile : il faut une très bonne technique pour mêler eau et couleurs, par exemple pour représenter des nuages ; on peut imaginer que l'artiste "dépoitraille" la couleur ou les couleurs grâce à l'eau ; de même, il "appâte" les couleurs - les pots - grâce à l'eau  le sens serait donc moins figuré qu'il n'y paraît au premier regard.... il s'agirait surtout de technique de peinture à l'aquarelle


----------



## giuseppegg

@héhé, je n'avais pas encore vu l'autre intervention; on s'est croisés; merci doublement, donc, ggg
ps: mais il faut dire que cet auteur est peu technique, en général...


----------



## matoupaschat

giuseppegg said:


> PS: en italien on utilise le mot français (appâts) pour indiquer les atouts,


Attention, on confond souvent atout et atour(s)


----------



## Nunou

Peut-être "comme masse à _négliger_" parce que ces couleurs (peinture à l'aquarelle) sont difficiles à maîtriser,
elles sont "vivantes"(_fluides_), bougent vite (_comme des poissons dans l'eau_) et se mélangent par elles-mêmes sur le papier tout en révélant des nouvelles nuances et des nouvelles formes...

Ciao.


----------



## giuseppegg

merci Nunou, donc tu vois une relation entre ce verbe étrange (dépoitrailler) et négliger, par le biais de "négligé" (subst.)? Merci encore GGG


----------



## Nunou

Giuseppe,
je pensais plutôt à "négligement" comme _action volontaire_ (pour laisser la couleur libre de s'échapper et obtenir des formes aux contours incertains...)
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/négligement

Le terme "négligé" (_tenue légère_) pourrait en effet faire penser à la transparence de ces couleurs... 

Bonne journée!


----------



## giuseppegg

c'est très intéressant, et en plus il y a là la possibilité de reproduire un AUTRE beau calembour; merci bien, merci Nunou, ggg


----------



## Francois114

Je trouve que la discussion ne fait pas assez ressortir la connotation violente et négative (hum! je n'ai pas mieux) de "dépoitraillé" en français : on voit les seins mais c'est l'effet de l'emportement, de l'agitation, de la colère, en tout cas d'un mouvement brusque et incontrôlé. Pour moi l'image même de la _Liberté guidant le peuple_ de Delacroix... Oui, cette femme-là est "dépoitraillée" mais ce n'est sûrement pas l'effet de la séduction ! 

[...]


François


----------



## giuseppegg

Merci, François, un ami traducteur me suggère une image forte (écrabouiller [les couleurs, les amoncelements de couleur]); mais avec "écrabouiller"/"écraser" on risque de perdre complètement l'image sur laquelle vous avez attire mon attention! Donc merci, j'y penserai, merci GGG


----------



## Francois114

Je nuance un peu :
Littré ne connaît pas dépoitraillé (c'est peut-être abusivement que je l'applique au tableau de Delacroix) et le TLF précise "nuance familière et péjorative". Et si les exemples donnés correspondent à mon impression négative (Mauriac, Huysmans), il n'y a pas ce contexte de colère ou d'agitation. Ce serait bien d'avoir d'autres avis.
François


----------



## giuseppegg

très gentil de votre part, merci; l'idée est celle (je ne sais pas bien) de faire violence aux masses de couleur... merci encore enormement, ggg


----------



## Nunou

Plus que de la violence, j'y vois beaucoup de passion, de véhémence.
 Voilà...véhémence des sentiments... donc...des gestes instinctifs ou pas trop calculés!


----------



## Francois114

D'accord avec "passion" et "véhémence", Nunou. Je risquerais bien aussi un soupçon d'animalité puisque le _poitrail _c'est la poitrine des animaux par opposition à celle des hommes (sauf connotation intentionnelle, précisément).
François


----------



## giuseppegg

merci encore à tous les deux, merci, N. & F.114, ggg


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut guiseppegg,

S'agissant d'aquarelle, je vois juste dans ce dépoitraillé le fait que la technique même de l'aquarelle (l’alternance des zones blanches et colorées, la dilution des couleurs) fait comme les bouts de voiles (de chemises ?) qu'on aurait envie de lever pour aller regarder ce qui se cache dessous... C'est très personnel, mais c'est ce que je « voyais »  dans ta citation. En plus on oppose ici l'aquarelle à la gouache, qui elle a rarement ces effets de transparences et de légèreté, qui montre tout sur la toile plutôt que de suggérer.


----------



## giuseppegg

Bonsoir Karine, en effet le tout pourrait porter sur le très technique, ce qui m'avait complètement echappé, merci encore Ggg


----------



## giuseppegg

Merci Karine, merci. L'idée est très intéressante (les chemises qu'il faut ouvrir, oui). J'y penserai, merci, ggg. PS: j'ai l'impression qu'un message se soit effacé tout seul...


----------



## giuseppegg

Bonjour Karine, j'étais certain de vous avoir répondu pour vous remercier; d'ailleurs je me rappelle très bien de cette suggestion. Je viens de me rendre compte qu'il n'y a pas de répliques. Merci donc, avec du retard, ggg


----------

